# EFT - Emotional Freedom Technique



## 40watta

Has anyone tried this for anxiety? It seems to work for so many people. I read up on it last night and I am going to give it a committed try. First I will clear my negative beliefs and then use positive affirmations to replace them.


----------



## 40watta

Sebastiaan said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> And with amazing success. I use this as my main tool in coaching people to overcome their social phobia.
> 
> I have cured my own remnants of social anxiety with it and have successfully helped people to overcome their social anxiety.
> 
> It does come with some "if's" and "but's"...
> 
> You can read about it here:
> 
> EFT Therapy To Clear My Social Phobia?
> http://www.social-anxiety-solutions.com/eft-therapy.html
> 
> But EFT is the real deal and I can't recommend it highly enough. And for people being curious, "NO, it's not a placebo and you don't have to believe in it for it to work".
> 
> It's awesome, go and experience it for yourself!


Hey Sebastiaan,

I've seen your site and already checked out your videos. Thanks! This was what initially got me interested in eft. I also just read gary craig's eft manual and saw some of his videos. Your tapping method seems like the shortcut method, but for now im gonna use the entire setup,sequence,gamut,sequence technique. However, im still confused on a couple things.

If I have a fear of talking to people due to rejection, do I say when tapping "even though I fear talking to people, I deeply accept myself" or do I say "even though im scared of rejection, I deeply accept myself". So in other words, do I state what im scared of or the feeling/reason for that fear?

Also, have you done affirmations tapping? For example, "I choose to be calm and confident around people". Do I say this over and over while tapping through the whole process (setup,sequence,gamut,sequence)?

What I don't get is how does my body know which beliefs to get rid of and which ones to keep if im doing the same tapping routine for both negative and positive beliefs?


----------



## Everlong 91

I did aswell I'm actually one of Sebastiaans "patients" and I used it successfully to cure my anxiety completely with his help... Even my approach anxiety is gone.. Combined with affirmations and changing my beleifs.. Good job who ever started this thread your on your way to freedom =) really good techniques your using.. EFT deals with the negative emotional and feelings part of anxiety and affirmations deal with the negative thought patterns and beleifs.. Gain control of those with the techniques and alot persistence and poof your anxiety is a thing of the past..


----------



## britisharrow

Yes I've used it on smaller things and it worked, I've yet to try it on larger anxiety.


----------



## britisharrow

Can I also add some points that I would make some good advice as I have been using studying EFT for some time now.

Sebastians videos are great, funnily enough I came across him on YouTube before I found him on here. The full basic recipe is an older method, but I really don't see the harm in learning it. The gamut and eye movements can be really good at clearing memories and images.

You should always start your EFT by tackling your psychological reversal, most people these days on videos use the karate chop point for this, but I also use the sore spot on the left of my chest.

Don't forget the point that is under your nipple, that is quite good for clearance, it's not shown in videos as it's not practical for women to do for obvious reasons. If you're a man though, that is a good spot.

Often when you're working on a belief or memory, you will clear that belief but something else will come up. EFT is a voyage of discovery, and basically new aspects or real causes will emerge.

Try and target the EFT on the root as much as possible. You can do this by analysing the problem and looking for the potential triggers. For example, you could work on the belief "This anxiety when I'm walking down the street", but ask yourself, would the anxiety be there if there were no cars passing?

So is the problem cars? Ask yourself, if the carshad no driver in them, would you still be anxious, okay so your real fear is the judgement of the people driving the cars. Try and find the root of the problem and tackle this, if you do then it's like pulling a card out of a house of cards, all the other stuff that was resting on that fear will collapse. This is called the generalisation effect and it also works in CBT.

Drink plenty of water before doing EFT, as dehydration can stop it working. It is also hindered by caffeine, excessive white sugar, cigarettes, alcohol, and drugs - prescription medication may affect it but DO NOT stop taking your medication, just do the EFT anyway it will most likely still work.

Sign up for Gary craig's EFT mailing list at www.emofree.com , it's a daily e-mail with articles, success stories, and inspirational quotes. Also try looking up Brad Yates ( http://www.youtube.com/user/eftwizard ) and Richard Smith ( http://www.youtube.com/user/HealingMagic )

Richard Smith has loads of good videos so does Yates. And of course check out Sebastian's site at: http://www.social-anxiety-solutions.com/eft-therapy.html

I know EFT in its raw form is the real deal because Gary Craig never charged anyone to learn it, and he allows people to copy 100 times any DVD they buy. Also there is plenty of evidence of it working as you will have seen.

For some people it's ludicrous and they will laugh, EFT does look weird and it is not Western medicine. Don't be put off by this, do what you need to do to get over this, I recommend EFT, there are also good books on it on Amazon.

But basically just type EFT into YouTube and watch everything.


----------



## ~Jessie~

I haven't tried this out yet but my mom told me about it awhile back, it looks like it be something that may work for me. I'm definetly going to look at all the information and videos of it


----------



## 40watta

Thanks Sebastiaan and Britisharrow 

One last question, is this something you need to do everyday to prevent the beliefs from coming back?


----------



## b8ts

Hello, is everybody here doing EFT on themselves or are you seeing a EFT practitioner to do it with you? I tried it on myself a while back and didn't seem to receive any benefit from it, maybe because i did it too briefly and not correctly, i don't know.
So for example i have nervousness and panic attacks when i have to be the center of attention and speak in group enviornments such meetings or social functions, wouldn't i have to have the EFT done in that type of setting to know if it really cured my anxiety? 
If anyone else can share their experiences with EFT; what they used it for, 
if it worked, and if they applied it to themselves or saw somebody trained in it, i would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## jook

*Free online summit on eft*

If you've wanted to know more about EFT nd how it's done there's a free online event that will run for 10 consecutive days starting Sunday February 21st at 8 PM Eastern time (U.S.). I'm sure you can jump in late if you don't catch it the first day (today)

Excerpt from site advertisement:
_EFT works across the board. This simple meridian tapping
technique can be done one on one, or in a group setting
or YOU can do it - with just yourself._
_You will learn everything you need to know about EFT 
including self-tapping techniques AND experience group EFT 
sessions that can change you in the moment through The
Tapping Summit._

Link=> www.TappingWorldSummit.com. 
This is an online virtual audio event. You won't have to make any
phone calls, or download any software to experience the Tapping World
Summit, just connect to the link we have provided for you at the
designated time and days.


----------



## scarpia

Testing of the EFT hypothesis through the use of a placebo group produced the same positive changes in recipients as following the EFT's standard methodology. A 2007 article in the Guardian suggested that the act of tapping parts of the body in a complicated sequence acts as a distraction, and therefore can appear to alleviate the root distress.


----------



## n1kkuh

scarpia said:


> Testing of the EFT hypothesis through the use of a placebo group produced the same positive changes in recipients as following the EFT's standard methodology. A 2007 article in the Guardian suggested that the act of tapping parts of the body in a complicated sequence acts as a distraction, and therefore can appear to alleviate the root distress.


heh, maybe scientists should be more concerned with the mechanisms of placebo rather than of ssris, which IMO, is a placebo with side effects.


----------



## AndyLT

Ok, this is mine today's task.


----------



## jook

*EFT Video*

This is strictly for information purposes. It's up to each individual to decide if they are interested in pursuing EFT as a therapy. I personally have used it and experienced lessening of symptoms for anxiety and depression. This video will not teach you all there is to know about it. It's just a demo of how it's generally done.






You can find more examples of tapping for different issues at http://www.emofree.com/freevideos.aspx


----------



## lyricalillusions

It certainly seems better than CBT, that's for sure.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I put my trust in cognitive therapy. My anxiety derived from painful memories and experiences. I felt isolated and confused. CBT took me from a point of intense anger at the people who made me feel this way(to the point where I actually found out their personal details in an effort to confront them lol) to a feeling of indifference and far less negativity. It gave me the oppertunity to breathe calmly and feel more at ease with myself and the world. I thought the way I felt was incurable but every time I see my therapist a significant amount of weight is lifted off my shoulders. A couple more sessions and I'm out of the woods I feel.

I'm not saying it's deffinitely the way through for you but I shudder to think where I'd be now without the calming influence it had one me. Cognitive therapy cures people of their past greif and teach them skills to deal with the present not to mention advice and support. For those of you with deeply rooted anxiety it could be a mistake ruling out CBT completely.


----------



## scarpia

fredbloggs02 said:


> I put my trust in cognitive therapy. My anxiety derived from painful memories and experiences. I felt isolated and confused. CBT took me from a point of intense anger at the people who made me feel this way(to the point where I actually found out their personal details in an effort to confront them lol)\.


Huh? Did you confront someone? I did and I spent 2 years locked up in a psych hospital.


----------



## zoe the cat

Concerning the video, oh dear. this looks like a con. Is this guy making money from this?
It's the placebo effect. If you believe in it, it'll make you feel better, Like homeopathy and prayer.


----------



## jook

zoe the cat said:


> It's the placebo effect. If you believe in it, it'll make you feel better, Like homeopathy and prayer.


Not that I agree with you but let's say that IS true. Does it really matter why or how something works? What's important in what you said is the "make you feel better" part. IMHO


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

jook said:


> Not that I agree with you but let's say that IS true. Does it really matter why or how something works? What's important in what you said is the "make you feel better" part. IMHO


Yes it does matter! Why?

- Because sugar pills are far cheaper
- Because you can allocate your hard earned time into things proven better than placebo, like CBT or pills.
- People with comorbid disorders such as severe depression will have a very weak placebo effect.
- Because the placebo in SAD has a small effect and won't cure it in most
- Because you are making someone else rich who is making money on your pain. At least I'd rather give it to someone that has done their research.



> IMO, is a placebo with side effects


Do people actually research before posting opinions? The problem with opinions like these is that they drive people who need the treatment towards alternative options, which are built on shaky grounds at best, quakery at worst. SSRIs work better than a placebo. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sertraline


----------



## jook

Again, I'll quote you:



zoe the cat said:


> It's the placebo effect. If you believe in it, it'll make you feel better, Like homeopathy and prayer.


And again, I'll say, if "it'll make you feel better" who cares who it makes rich or why it works as long as nobody is harmed. Negativism hinders people who preach it and people who listen to it. There's no reason to discourage someone else from trying something because YOU don't believe it works. And besides, what doesn't work for you might work for someone else perhaps only because they had the audacity to believe in it.

There are many, MANY people who have attested to lasting benefits from EFT. People who have suffered with disorders as dastardly as PTSD, Depression, Panic Attacks and different forms of anxiety. I don't care if you call it placebo or gazebo effect. If it helps bring it on!


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

I agree, the placebo effect works...as long as you believe it. People with severe anxiety and depression have trouble believing in therapies, that is why a placebo has little effect on them, and many times none. Studies show people with moderate or milder disorders react much stronger to the placebo effect.

So again, why not use therapies proven better than a placebo?


----------



## mikek1121

I'd have to agree with jook. I mean, I'm a man of science, but if tapping on my head and saying things to myself gets rid of my social anxiety, ill do it all day long. the mind works in mysterious ways, that science will never be able to figure out.


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

Ugh...

Judging by the posts I get the feeling that people don't know what a placebo is, so lets push the concept aside at least for one sentence.

You should allocate your hard earned free time into therapies that are proven to be better, like CBT and medication. (EFT is no better than a placebo, CBT and medication are better than placebos, therefore CBT and medication work better than EFT)

Logic 101. People with severe disorders have a weak placebo effect. EFT is no more effective than a placebo. Therefore, EFT have little effect on anxiety disorders on the severe end of the spectrum. 

I mean, this isn't rocket science. If something is proven to be no better than taking a sugar pill, why not just take a sugar pill? You'll save time any money. (assuming the therapy isn't free) Unless you have the money to try every therapy, why not take the most effective therapy? You'll save money.


----------



## zoe the cat

jook said:


> Again, I'll quote you:
> 
> And again, I'll say, if "it'll make you feel better" who cares who it makes rich or why it works as long as nobody is harmed. Negativism hinders people who preach it and people who listen to it. There's no reason to discourage someone else from trying something because YOU don't believe it works. And besides, what doesn't work for you might work for someone else perhaps only because they had the audacity to believe in it.
> 
> There are many, MANY people who have attested to lasting benefits from EFT. People who have suffered with disorders as dastardly as PTSD, Depression, Panic Attacks and different forms of anxiety. I don't care if you call it placebo or gazebo effect. If it helps bring it on!


 Who said I don't believe in it? Of course it works. The placebo effect has been working for thousands of years in many cultures and religions. I just think it's opportunistic to make money out of it. It should be studied to find out how it works so everyone can benefit. Meditation is similar, and it's also scientific.


----------



## jook

Bottom line, EFT has helped many people alleviate all types of suffering. I personally know it has helped me with social anxiety. And I am a big time skeptic because there are so many scams out there. I was surprised that in spite of my misgivings, I felt relief. 

One assett that EFT has is that it isn't mental so you can't "out think" it. You're just tapping on a few spots on your body and something happens that seems to break through the emotional energy field that has built up in the body. That's my own poor attempt at explaining what seems to happen. Try it yourself and make your own assessment.


----------



## rickthegreat

jook said:


> You can find more examples of tapping for different issues at http://www.emofree.com/freevideos.aspx


Thanks for the vid. Weird. ALL of those points I know about just from massaging myself when I cannot sleep. The face especially. The one under the nose works really well. Just put and hold your finger there.  Works for me anyway. Also the bottom of the chin or under the chin. I know for a fact that the hand points are acupressure points, and he says as much on the website. Well that ETF is based on accupressure in part. Really pricey though. Anyone have it wanna put it on Torrent? :b hahaha. I'm not gonna pay like $1000+ for that. I guess I'll stick to the free videos.


----------



## britisharrow

A book on EFT costs about $14.99 from Amazon, you don't need to buy DVDs or go on courses unless you're incredibly serious about it. I have two books on it, I am very good at EFT and have never spent more than the cost of two books.

There will always be naysayers when it comes to EFT.

In short: even if all the tapping is, is a distraction: this distraction facilitates the moving of memories between the hippocampus and neocortex of the brain. This has been proven by Harvard in a journal on eye movements during EMDR research.

And I'm not going to debate with those who just don't buy this idea. EFT looks weird and that's enough to put people off - those people can stay with their tried and tested method of listening to their psychiatrist tell them they're messed up because they didn't get a bicycle for their 9th birthday.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

ThatWierdGuy said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Judging by the posts I get the feeling that people don't know what a placebo is, so lets push the concept aside at least for one sentence.
> 
> You should allocate your hard earned free time into therapies that are proven to be better, like CBT and medication. (EFT is no better than a placebo, CBT and medication are better than placebos, therefore CBT and medication work better than EFT)
> 
> Logic 101. People with severe disorders have a weak placebo effect. EFT is no more effective than a placebo. Therefore, EFT have little effect on anxiety disorders on the severe end of the spectrum.
> 
> I mean, this isn't rocket science. If something is proven to be no better than taking a sugar pill, why not just take a sugar pill? You'll save time any money. (assuming the therapy isn't free) Unless you have the money to try every therapy, why not take the most effective therapy? You'll save money.


Thank you. I brought this up awhile ago and was shunned from the thread. It's sad that people believe this works when they could be making actual progress with other types of treatment instead of wasting their time.

I'd like to know how this type of "therapy" holds up long term or against even the slightest setback.


----------



## CWe

Im going to give this a try


----------



## jijiji

the people arguing against EFT are missing a vital point. perhaps it IS the placebo effect, but then again a significant portion of physical illness has emotional roots as its cause. in these cases, then yes these types of treatments are PERFECT for that illness, and this is more often the case than you think. the "placebo effect" is not AGAINST science; there is just a lot of room for science to catch up to it. EMOTIONS are physical as well, just a lot harder to figure out.


----------



## little elf

Hi i tried this method with a practitioner some years ago with no effect. I wouldn't rule out trying it again but i would like to see the science around it. Has it been clinically tested? i spent lots of money i didn't have. I'd need to know that ethics have been applied.


----------



## djemba djemba

40watta said:


> Has anyone tried this for anxiety? It seems to work for so many people. I read up on it last night and I am going to give it a committed try. First I will clear my negative beliefs and then use positive affirmations to replace them.


i think thats a good point


----------



## saillias

Sebastiaan appears to have been banned and his posts deleted which kind of makes me wary. Did he get banned for advertising his site?


----------



## eek a mouse

I know how my TV works...I also know how my cellphone works. But I have to say when I read things like Matrix Re-imprinting (I mean WTF is that). I know how to add matrices, solve them and I know what imprinting is...I just dont see how both words combine. To me this is a sign of major BS, another hint is when quantum physics is brought up, by ppl who have no clue about quantum physics and last but not least DEEPAK CHOPRA. 

so here is an equation,

Matrix Re-imprinting + Quantum Physics + Deepak Chopra = SCAM

Having said all this, Im not even sure what EFT is but it could work on a psychological level for other reasons and the best way is to buy a book and learn about it and if you are interested give it a try....simple.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I know there are alot of naysayers (for obvious aesthetic reasons) but the bottom line is this: you can download yourself an ebook detailing this technique for Absolutely FREE. 

So why not give this a go?


----------



## saillias

I'm trying the EFT system by Sebastiaan van der Schrier. I spend 60 or 70 bucks on shirts, video games regularly, games that may only last me 2 weeks. So for something that has the potential to improve my life drastically, it's easily worth it. Already doing some major things in 3 or 4 days of use. Reaching epiphanies every day like I don't have to be angry at myself or my parents for having social anxiety.


----------



## eek a mouse

I am not a naysayer, I think its great if this works, and even hypnosis (something science cant grasp 100%) is known to work. I have tried hypnosis and it did kinda work.....

BUT! My problem is when ppl start with this quantum physics nonsense and how science proves this theory. I looked up the books you suggested and I am sorry but the two authors you referred to have nothing scientific about them. I already knew of Gregg Braden and I am certain this guy couldnt pass Physics I. He also believes in Mayan prophecy 2012 and he says a lot of nonsense on youtube that show that he has no clue about physics much less quantum physics. 

and I agree with Saillias, its better to spend 60-70 bucks trying something that COULD change your life forever than on video games. 

I am not trying to disprove EFT. I am just trying to make people aware that quantum physics does not prove any of this, if this works or not has NOTHING to do with quantum physics. And that these fancy terms like Matrix Re-imprinting are nothing but fancy terms to make it seem more than it really is.


----------



## Sapphiress

fabulous


----------



## elDiablo

I know a different technic called AMQ.
In this technic, you close the right eye, and jump on left foot. Later, close the left eye and jump on right foot.
When you jump, you think things what you want to get rid...

AMQ is based on communication and balance between left-brain and right-brain.

_Note: this is just an ironi releated EFT and other farces._


----------



## mindset

eek a mouse said:


> I am not a naysayer, I think its great if this works, and even hypnosis (something science cant grasp 100%) is known to work. I have tried hypnosis and it did kinda work.....
> 
> BUT! My problem is when ppl start with this quantum physics nonsense and how science proves this theory. I looked up the books you suggested and I am sorry but the two authors you referred to have nothing scientific about them. I already knew of Gregg Braden and I am certain this guy couldnt pass Physics I. He also believes in Mayan prophecy 2012 and he says a lot of nonsense on youtube that show that he has no clue about physics much less quantum physics.
> 
> and I agree with Saillias, its better to spend 60-70 bucks trying something that COULD change your life forever than on video games.
> 
> I am not trying to disprove EFT. I am just trying to make people aware that quantum physics does not prove any of this, if this works or not has NOTHING to do with quantum physics. And that these fancy terms like Matrix Re-imprinting are nothing but fancy terms to make it seem more than it really is.


Well said. I've actually tried this myself and I was actually a BELIVER that it would work. I was completely hooked and it didn't.

It's up to you guys to choose your cup of tea... but I advise against EFT.


----------



## percyblueraincoat

It is my personal opinion that "EFT" is "barking mad". It's promoters are often aggressive.

If it helps you, that's great. A person has the right to use a technique to help them so long as it harms nobody else and does not harm them.

And a person can be in a position where they are given as much info about a therapy/technique as possible. Hence the importance of evidence based approaches being promoted. EFT is not an evidence based approach. 

There is some evidence that certain types of anti depressant work only via the placebo effect. The placebo effect is powerful and so is the mind. But that does not mean EFT works . Ask questions and get info. Especially before parting with cash for a therapy or technique.


----------



## shygirl58

*I have found EFT extremely helpful*

Hi there everyone,

I would like to tell you about my experience so that hopefully it might be useful to others. I personally thought that EFT was a load of rubbish to start with however I then discovered what's called Matrix Reimprinting which is slightly different to EFT but uses some of the EFT principles. Matrix Reimprinting was basically discovered by this guy that was doing a lot of EFT to help his clients with all sorts of problems. He found that the EFT was often useful but didn't always completely clear the problem.

There had been some experimentation with using EFT to take the "intensity" out of traumatic memories from childhood so that they were less painful however this did not always succeed in curing the current problem. He basically created this technique where you can use EFT to take the trauma out of traumatic past memories and literally re-write the memory in your sub-conscious so that it is positive.

I know this sounds a bit far out but I just wanted to tell you about it because if even one person listens to my advice it will be worth it. I had tried almost everything to help my severe social anxiety, I was bout 98 on the Liebowitz scale and I was literally at my wits end. I have found this technique very useful in reducing the severity of my social anxiety. I haven't finished with it yet but I am now a 61 on the Liebowitz scale.

I found that clearing some painful memories did actually reduce my symptoms as if by magic! This is not a quick fix and it does take a little time, I typically found that it took a few weeks to see an effect after clearing a memory but it is totally worth it.

I had tried CBT, medication, counselling, affirmations, positive thinking, mindfulness, meditation, acupuncture, diet, exercise and none of these things although they do help have touched the problem like this has.

I strongly advise anyone to go to a certified and experienced matrix reimprinting practitioner at least once and just give it a go for themselves and see if it makes any difference.

I just feel its important to get it out there as I know how desperate I felt in trying to find SOMETHING that would help. I was about ready to jump off the nearest building.

There is some stuff on the internet about it if you want to research and there is a book about it too. However I would not recommend you do it on yourself for a severe problem as the experience of a practitioner will mean you are more likely to get positive outcomes quicker. I am not suggesting it will help everyone but it certainly has worked very well for me so far.


----------



## Sierpinski

percyblueraincoat said:


> It is my personal opinion that "EFT" is "barking mad". It's promoters are often aggressive.
> 
> If it helps you, that's great. A person has the right to use a technique to help them so long as it harms nobody else and does not harm them.
> 
> And a person can be in a position where they are given as much info about a therapy/technique as possible. Hence the importance of evidence based approaches being promoted. EFT is not an evidence based approach.
> 
> There is some evidence that certain types of anti depressant work only via the placebo effect. The placebo effect is powerful and so is the mind. But that does not mean EFT works . Ask questions and get info. Especially before parting with cash for a therapy or technique.


Also note that the placebo effect is genetically variable. Not everyone is susceptible to it. This could explain why so many people fail to respond to psychotherapy and pharmacotherapy. It could also explain why, for those who do, the exact nature of the therapy doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## mindset

shygirl58 said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> I would like to tell you about my experience so that hopefully it might be useful to others. I personally thought that EFT was a load of rubbish to start with however I then discovered what's called Matrix Reimprinting which is slightly different to EFT but uses some of the EFT principles. Matrix Reimprinting was basically discovered by this guy that was doing a lot of EFT to help his clients with all sorts of problems. He found that the EFT was often useful but didn't always completely clear the problem.
> 
> There had been some experimentation with using EFT to take the "intensity" out of traumatic memories from childhood so that they were less painful however this did not always succeed in curing the current problem. He basically created this technique where you can use EFT to take the trauma out of traumatic past memories and literally re-write the memory in your sub-conscious so that it is positive.
> 
> I know this sounds a bit far out but I just wanted to tell you about it because if even one person listens to my advice it will be worth it. I had tried almost everything to help my severe social anxiety, I was bout 98 on the Liebowitz scale and I was literally at my wits end. I have found this technique very useful in reducing the severity of my social anxiety. I haven't finished with it yet but I am now a 61 on the Liebowitz scale.
> 
> I found that clearing some painful memories did actually reduce my symptoms as if by magic! This is not a quick fix and it does take a little time, I typically found that it took a few weeks to see an effect after clearing a memory but it is totally worth it.
> 
> I had tried CBT, medication, counselling, affirmations, positive thinking, mindfulness, meditation, acupuncture, diet, exercise and none of these things although they do help have touched the problem like this has.
> 
> I strongly advise anyone to go to a certified and experienced matrix reimprinting practitioner at least once and just give it a go for themselves and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> I just feel its important to get it out there as I know how desperate I felt in trying to find SOMETHING that would help. I was about ready to jump off the nearest building.
> 
> There is some stuff on the internet about it if you want to research and there is a book about it too. However I would not recommend you do it on yourself for a severe problem as the experience of a practitioner will mean you are more likely to get positive outcomes quicker. I am not suggesting it will help everyone but it certainly has worked very well for me so far.


Another user that creates an account makes 2 posts promoting a strategy and never comes back.

We are REAL people with REAL problems.


----------



## Samtrix

Given that you can learn and use EFT yourself for free, I personally don't care if it works by placebo effect, as long as it helps with my issues. I'm not advocating wasting time and money on whatever new trend therapy comes up, but EFT is free (unless you pay a practitioner, of course) and can't harm you. Many SA sufferers here ask for alternative help because they can't afford either therapy or medication, so this can potentially help those people.
Think of it as acupressure, which was considered pseudoscience when it first became popular. Even meditation was scoffed at, and now it's being recommended by psychiatrists.
All that said, I support unbiased science. Maybe it works and we haven't discovered the mechanisms behind it yet? There's been a fairly recent discovery of Bonghan ducts, which may explain the physical/anatomical basis of meridian points, which EFT, acupressure, and acupuncture are based on. Bongham ducts are microscopic tubular structures that emit biophotons, a form of communication within the body. 
"The possibility that DNA, biophotons, and Bonghan ducts might all be involved with healing opens up intriguing channnels of inquiry. Whereas Western research has focused primarily on the nervous system, there are many provocative studies that indicate that the body has multiple signaling systems, some much faster than the neural signal transmission. If healing signals do indeed travel through this system, we then have a physical model of how acupuncture, acupressure, EDS machines, and other meridian-based therapies work." (The genie in your genes, Dawson Church, pg. 137).

And from a study on anxiety:
"The efficacy of EFT in treating specific phobias demonstrated in several earlier studies is corroborated by the current investigation. Comparison studies between EFT and the most effective established therapies for treating specific phobias are recommended." http://www.eftuniverse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3573&Itemid=2071


----------



## jajingna

Well, this is an ancient thread. I only recently found out about EFT. After a month or two it started helping. Not sure how. I'm just beginning to heal it seems at age 51.


----------



## Clementin

jajingna said:


> Well, this is an ancient thread. I only recently found out about EFT. After a month or two it started helping. Not sure how. I'm just beginning to heal it seems at age 51.


I am also in the beginning state of EFT, and my experience so far is great for reducing anxiety, but if you dont have a specific memory relating to your phobia or problem but more generalized anxiety around people, then like everything else it takes work. There are often layers upon layers of stuff you have to work with, but the best thing I can say so far for me is after a session I often feel like I have talked to a good friend, like I have lifted a weight of my shoulders or chest.

How has it been for you and did you learn it online or have you seen a practitioner?


----------



## nena21

40watta said:


> Has anyone tried this for anxiety? It seems to work for so many people. I read up on it last night and I am going to give it a committed try. First I will clear my negative beliefs and then use positive affirmations to replace them.


Yes, It is a great technique to counter anxiety. Many therapists are recommending it now. Also try Expressive Therapy For Depression, which is rather a new field of research looking for creative solutions for people dealing with traumas, anxiety and panic attacks through creative expression in form of art, music and writing.


----------

